# Urdu International "Pak Mega Pack" - Who is familiar with this?



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Looks like a decent deal.
When did they introduce this? Also, anyone have QTV? I don't think it's in the pack even though it's related.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

hmm, well accoding to this blog QTV was launched just last month. 
I doubt it comes in the Pack. I think I may subscribe though


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Dialog TV is a satellite service in Sri Lanka. I don't think anyone in USA can see the satellites for this service. I know your thread was moved here from DISH forum, but I'm confused by your question since you're based in Arizona.

What is Pak Megapak? Is it a Pakistani bundle of channels, similar to bundles of Indian channels on DISH? If yes, I think your thread belongs in the DISH area as you originally intended.

I think it was your inclusion of a Sri Lankan Dialog TV link which confused the mod and they moved your question to this FTA area. You'll probably need to provide clarification for it.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

No Geo TV for Pak Mega Pak. :nono2:


----------

